# MUCUS PLUG LOSS???? SO COnFUSED!!!!



## KK1987

Hello, I am new to this. I am just trying to get some answers and opinions. I have 1 child, and have had 2 miscarriages. The miscarriages occured after my first child. We have been trying to conceive but have been unsuccessful. Anyway, I've been keeping track of my periods and they usually come on time. My periods are usually heavy and last 5 to 7 days maybe more. My period came early this month a little over a week early. It was also light, not much abdominal cramping at all, but breasts were cramping a lot. It went off earlier than usual also. Went off the day before yesterday but usually is drawn out longer. I am now confused and a little alarmed because I went to use the bathroom today and something plopped in the toilet. If I was/am pregnant I would only be about a month by now. I googled a couple things and am now convinced it is a mucus plug. I dont know much about them at all. didnt have any pinkish tint or any blood in it at all it was a yellowish whiteish clearish color, I tried to take it out but it was too slimy so I just took pictures. I have never seen a mucus plug come out in either of my miscarriages before (that I know of). I also read that women can sometimes lose some of their mucus plug in early pregnancy with spotting too. Of course I'm going to make an appointment to see a doctor to get myself checked out just in case but would just like some input on this because its the first time its happened. I have a picture of it. Sorry in advance for the yucky pictures first one is a close up. but I'm sure you've probably seen worse. Thanks in advance for any feedback

.


----------



## GoBecGo

I'm pregnant with #3 and have had 4 losses. This looks like my normal "pregnant" mucus can TBH. I get snotty yellowish blobs most days. I've had losses from 4+ weeks to 9+ weeks and never seen a plug before any of them. Your doc should be able to check everything is ok, but you might want to do an HPT before you go in - your early light period could have been an implantation bleed.


----------



## KK1987

Ive took a pregnancy test the day before yesterday. It was negative. But today another glob came out! I couldnt take a picture of it this time. wasn't as big as the first. Plus I forgot to mention that for a lil while now my urine has smelled like rotten eggs! not sure if one has anything to do with the other. Its mainly in the mornings. Im so so so confused. my breast still cramp from time to time. It might sound crazy but sometimes at night I swear I feel some "fluttering" in my abdomen and a rolling feeling similar to what I felt when I was pregnant with my son. I know the difference btwn "fluttering" and gas. I have no idea whats going on. Why would I have a mucus plug if I'm not pregnant? I have an appointment Tomorrow. I hope I find out what wrong... If Im pregnant that would be cool, but if not... Idk what is going on...


----------

